# nissan survey



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

have any of you guys received survey from nissan corporate??it asks the usual questions about quality,satisfaction,dealer,etc.it also mentioned them buying certain cars back and giving deals on a replacement.any info on this my mom was just curious about,just thought id get some insight on it,thanks in advance(by the way she loves her 00 se and would never part with it)


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Hmm, well I got an inital survey which was about my dealer, which everyone gets. Then about a week ago I got a survey, and I registered online at nissanowner.com. It was basically just about my car, and what were the factors for choosing it. I don't remember anything about buyback stuff.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think they ARE trying to buy back older nissans if you get a new one...I went to the dealer to look at an 03 ser last week, and the sales guy said that if anyone wants to buy the car, they'll try to match the price, and give a discount on the new SER. I didn't get an estimate on the B14 yet, but I'm gonna go back over there next week.


----------



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah that would be cool,i didnt read the mailer just taking my moms word,just a little curious


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeha i filled out the survey nissan sent me when i purchased my new car. THey were suppose to send me a coffee mug for filling out the information but i never received it. It's been about 4 or 5 months now. Still nothing


----------



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

it must be a differant survey because she owned the car almost three years now,ill see if i can post a scan of the mailing


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

cool


----------

